# Hacker



## Totemwächter (17. Juni 2008)

So da mit nun öfters genug die schlimmen sachen immer wieder auf die hacker geschoben wird, bzw es gesagt wird das es die bösen hacker sind! will ich hier mal eine kleine Erläuterung zum hacker machen!

*Was sind hacker* 


> Hacker hat im technischen Bereich mehrere Bedeutungen. Das Wort wird alltagssprachlich gebraucht, um jemand zu bezeichnen, der über ein Netzwerk unerlaubt in fremde Computersysteme eindringt und zugleich Teil einer entsprechenden Subkultur ist. In engerem Sinne gebrauchen seit den 1950er Jahren weitere Subkulturen den Ausdruck zur Selbstbezeichnung. Gemeinsames Merkmal ist dabei, dass ein Hacker ein Technikenthusiast ist, der umfangreiche technische, vor allem computertechnische Grundlagenkenntnisse besitzt.[1] In einem übergreifenden Sinn umfasst ‚Hacker’ Personen, die mit ihren Fachkenntnissen eine Technologie beliebiger Art außerhalb ihrer normalen Zweckbestimmung oder ihres gewöhnlichen Gebrauchs benutzen.


Kurz und knapp, Hackern verdanken wir das wir sicher im Internet surfen können und das unser Pc überhaupt läuft, siehe Binärecode (http://www.ben-newman.de/com/bin.php?action=decode)

*Was sind die bösen "hacker"?*


> Die Definition und Verwendung von ‚Hacker’ ist Gegenstand einer anhaltenden Kontroverse zwischen den verschiedenen Subkulturen. Das Jargon File verdeutlicht das Selbstverständnis der akademischen Hackerkultur, eine Bezeichnung, die auf das ursprünglich akademische Umfeld jener Subkultur schließen lässt, nicht aber bedeutet, dass Hacken damals eine akademische Studienrichtung gewesen sei. Während das Jargon File als Reaktion auf schlechte Presse seit 1990 sämtliche Hacker, die ihre Aktivitäten betont auf die Umgehung von Sicherheitsmechanismen legen, ungeachtet ihrer Motivation nicht als Hacker, sondern als Cracker betitelt sehen will,[9] werden innerhalb der Computersicherheits-Hackerkultur lediglich die dunkler gefärbten Richtungen (Black-Hats) sowie Skriptkiddies Cracker genannt. Demgegenüber gibt es auch Hacker, die eine solche Abgrenzung aus Ermangelung einer klaren Trennlinie zwischen „gut“ und „böse“ ablehnen.
> 
> Neben diesem Gebrauch gibt es eine weitere Verwendung, in der speziell jemand als (Software-) Cracker betitelt wird, der sich darauf versteht, Schutzmechanismen einer Software auszuhebeln. Kulturübergreifend gilt dies ungeachtet von deren Motivation, also auch dann, wenn das Cracken von Software als legaler Sport betrieben wird, indem Cracker den Programmschutz selbstgeschriebener und eigens für diesen Zweck freigegebener Software (CrackMes) aushebeln. All diese Verwendungen machen seine Bedeutung stark vom jeweiligen Kontext abhängig.


Kurz und knapp Cracker sind die bösen! Hacker verfolgen keine bösen gedanken sie bieten sich an um zb banken via Online baking Sicherer zu machen!

Falls noch jemand Anregung fragen oder noch etwas hinzufügen möchte kann sich gerne äußern
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker
Pls Vote vor stick der hacker zu liebe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalstorm (17. Juni 2008)

ahh ok thx für die infos


----------



## Sammies (17. Juni 2008)

Und wer ist es mal wieder Schuld die Medien......weil sie früher alles über einen Kam geschoren haben......


----------



## Tr0ll3 (17. Juni 2008)

Was sind "scriptkiddies"?


----------



## Terratec (17. Juni 2008)

Bei dem einen Phishing Versuch von grade eben bin ich spaßeshalber mal auf die HP um zu gucken wie billig sie denn gemacht ist. Weiß einer ob da auch ein Trojaner geDOWNLOADET wird? Norton hat nichts gefunden, aber das heißt bekanntlich ja nichts. Accdaten hab ich natürlich net eingegeben.
*Bitte um schnelle Anwort!!!*


----------



## Deadwave (17. Juni 2008)

Sorry, aber wird dir nicht langweilig?
Ich finde das echt verdammt frech....


----------



## Tr0ll3 (17. Juni 2008)

Deadwave schrieb:


> WIRD DIR NICHT LANGWEILIG?


Was soll das?


----------



## Totemwächter (17. Juni 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Was sind "scriptkiddies"?



Scriptkiddis sind die die zb mit simplen Quelltexten also kleine hps basteln oder angebliche addons für accounts Mal angenommen wow wo du deine account Daten eintragen musst und diese Programme schicken dann deine ganzen daten an seine E.Mail Adresse!
Um es kurz zu fassen ^^


----------



## Deadwave (17. Juni 2008)

Ja, sorry... Kannte mich damit nicht mehr aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (17. Juni 2008)

Kann mir bitte wer sagen ob bei der HP von Wellenreiterr auch ein Trojaner gedownloadet wird? Ich weiß ich bin ziemlich ungeduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich mag das Gefühl nicht (halb)wissentlich einen Trojaner oder anderen Mist auf meinem Pc zu haben nur weil die Neugier gesiegt hat und ich so blöd war auf den Link zu klicken.


----------



## todesstern (17. Juni 2008)

das alles is ja schön und gut aber wenn mir einer den account hackt dann is mir scheiss egal was diea nderen 90%der "hacker" machen oder gemacht haben dan hatt der mir schaden zugefügt und sich in ein system hacken oder einen z.b account ist hald nun mal nix gute!

klar gipt es "gute" die nur zum spass ma ihrgend welche faxen oder "gutesachen" im internet machen aber das sind wehnige! die meisten verdinen mit hacks ihr geld jeder von dehnen weis was z.b. ein guter wow account auf dem markt wert ist und jo ich verabscheue sie da ich nicht verstehe warum wir als die spieler und das gefallen lassen müssen wir spiele jahre lang invetsieren so viel zeit in unsere chars und dann kommt da so ein Arschloch und meint es müsse uns den account  hacken und das zeug über ebay verticken oder selbst mit dem char spielen unvertäntlich so was !


----------



## Totemwächter (17. Juni 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Bei dem einen Phishing Versuch von grade eben bin ich spaßeshalber mal auf die HP um zu gucken wie billig sie denn gemacht ist. Weiß einer ob da auch ein Trojaner geDOWNLOADET wird? Norton hat nichts gefunden, aber das heißt bekanntlich ja nichts. Accdaten hab ich natürlich net eingegeben.
> *Bitte um schnelle Anwort!!!*


Sagen wir es mal so wenn du pech hast du die Seite wurde so gestaltet das sie von jedem die ip speichert die sie ansteuert und die Besitzer merken das du auf ihre hp zu greifen wolltest (wohl gemerkt auf nicht friedliche art^^) und sie Schäden oder sogar löschen/stehlen von Daten feststellen und sie einen anwalt ein schalten kannst du mit einer hohen Geld strafe rechnen !


----------



## Thoryia (17. Juni 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> *Was sind hacker*
> 
> Kurz und knapp Hacker sind die Leute den wir Z.b. das Internet zu verdanken und die es uns möglich machen praktisch sofort miteinander zu kommunizieren!




ROFL! Was haben Hacker bitte mit der Entstehung des Internet zu tun? Das Internet ist entstanden aus dem Zusammenschluss mehrerer Universitäten in den USA sowie aus dem Intranet der Streitkräfte dort. Da hat kein Hacker der Welt zu beigetragen!

Lang nicht solch einen Schmarren gelesen! Was soll daran Sticky würdig sein an dem Blödsinn....2 Ausschnitte aus Wiki kopieren und Sticky schreien. Gehts noch?


----------



## Deadwave (17. Juni 2008)

Oh Totemwächter, tut mir echt Leid... Da ist nein Kommentar mit der "Langweile" im falschen Thread gelandet. Wollte den eigentlich zu dem netten Wellenreiterr setzen, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

hacker / cracker kennen viele den unterschied

nunja und die script kiddy's -.- die sich selber als hacker bezeichen obwohl sie noch nie was programmiert haben und auch sonst vlt soviel ahnung haben von nem pc wie meine oma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur ehm für was ist der thread? text von wiki.. und??


----------



## lakiller (17. Juni 2008)

zum teil können über internet seiten dateien unbemerkt viren runtergeladen werden,  nich weiter schlimm, erstmal nich bei wow einloggen und virenscan durchlaufen lassen


----------



## Totemwächter (17. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Was haben Hacker bitte mit der Entstehung des Internet zu tun?


Des wegen bat ich um Verbesserung weil ich nun mal auch ein mensch bin werde es ab ändern


----------



## lakiller (17. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> ROFL! Was haben Hacker bitte mit der Entstehung des Internet zu tun? Das Internet ist entstanden aus dem Zusammenschluss mehrerer Universitäten in den USA sowie aus dem Intranet der Streitkräfte dort. Da hat kein Hacker der Welt zu beigetragen!
> 
> Lang nicht solch einen Schmarren gelesen! Was soll daran Sticky würdig sein an dem Blödsinn....2 Ausschnitte aus Wiki kopieren und Sticky schreien. Gehts noch?




*hüstel* internet ist eine schweizer erfindung, nicht amerikanische...


----------



## Terratec (17. Juni 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so wenn du pech hast du die Seite wurde so gestaltet das sie von jedem die ip speichert die sie ansteuert und die Besitzer merken das du auf ihre hp zu greifen wolltest (wohl gemerkt auf nicht friedliche art^^) und sie Schäden oder sogar löschen/stehlen von Daten feststellen und sie einen anwalt ein schalten kannst du mit einer hohen Geld strafe rechnen !


Hä? Wie jetzt, ich bekomme eine Geldstrafe, *weil ich auf einen Link geklickt , die Seite angeschaut, und den Tab wieder geschlossen habe o0*? Verändert hab ich ja nichts an der Seite, ich hab sie auch nicht angesteuert. Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur wissen, ob bei der Site Fremdsoftware automatisch gedownloadet wird....wie gesagt, ich log mich net in WoW wieder ein bis ich bescheid weiß...Aber bestrafen können sie mich ohnehin nur eingeschränkt, da ich ohnehin noch minderjährig bin.
&#8364;dit: Ok das war Blödsinn was ich da geschrieben habe, da ich mich in Hinsicht, wofür man im Internet bestraft werden kann und wofür nicht ohnehin nicht auskenne, sollte ich gar nicht mit meiner eigenen Meinung dagegenargumentieren. Vor allem wenn der Gegenüber (zumindest scheint es so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ahnung hat.


----------



## Thoryia (17. Juni 2008)

lakiller schrieb:


> *hüstel* internet ist eine schweizer erfindung, nicht amerikanische...


LOL ich krieg Kopfschmerzen bei all dem Halbwissen hier...also die haben Ricola erfunden, OK. Aber das Internet wurde erstens nicht "erfunden" sondern ist "entstanden", und dann sicher nicht in der Schweiz!


----------



## Totemwächter (17. Juni 2008)

lakiller schrieb:


> *hüstel* internet ist eine schweizer erfindung, nicht amerikanische...


da hat er leider recht^^ siehe hier ^^ 





> Das Internet ging aus dem 1969 entstandenen Arpanet hervor, einem Projekt der Advanced Research Project Agency (ARPA) des US-Verteidigungsministeriums. Es wurde zur Vernetzung von Universitäten und Forschungseinrichtungen benutzt. Ziel des Projekts war zunächst, die knappen Rechenkapazitäten sinnvoll zu nutzen, erst in den USA, später weltweit. Die anfängliche Verbreitung des Internets ist eng mit der Entwicklung des Betriebssystems Unix verbunden. Nachdem das Arpanet 1982 TCP/IP adaptierte, begann sich auch der Name Internet durchzusetzen.


----------



## turageo (18. Juni 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte wer sagen ob bei der HP von Wellenreiterr auch ein Trojaner gedownloadet wird?



Puh, hast Du den Link nochmal für mich? ;-) Dann nehm ichs mal kurz auseinander. Hab die Posts gestern anscheinend verpasst.
Ich schätz mal unsre Mods sehns nich gern, wenn den hier nochmal jemand postet, also schickts mal den Link per PM. Antwort kannste
alledings dann frühstens heut abend haben. Gehör ja auch zum arbeitenden Volk...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## florian_r (18. Juni 2008)

das www wurde an der cern in der schweiz entwickelt ... das arpanet (aus dem ging das internet hervor) wurde in amerika entwickelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

jap das heute internet ist von den amis

aber the www ist soweiti ch weis am anfang von den schweizern gemacht worden

BTW : am anfang waren man glaub es kaum ca 95% aller seiten nur porno seiten ^^ the internet is 4 porn Xd


----------



## dejaspeed (18. Juni 2008)

Das Hypertext protokoll stammt aus der Schweitz ohne diesen gäbe es kein Internet wie wir es kennen.

Und ahja 95% Porn die ersten Browser wie z.b Nexus aus dem Jahre 89 waren reine textbwrowser, bilder gabs erst ab 92 und selbst da waren Bilder bei den aktuellen modens eine echte zumutung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Juni 2008)

@TE
Dir ist sicherlich bewußt, daß die Bezeichnung "Cracker" für Black-Hats durchaus umstritten ist?
Und bestimmt auch wann und wie es der Begriff ins Jargon-File geschafft hat?
Und daß die ursprüngliche (ältere) Definition des Begriffs Cracker in der Computerwelt eine gänzlich andere ist und Cracker durchaus das Recht hätten sich wegen der neueren Definition aufzuregen?


----------



## Theroas (18. Juni 2008)

Einigen wir uns einfach drauf, daß ein "Internet" als Methode der dezentralen Datenspeicherung
vom US Militär entworfen wurde, Protokolle, insbesondere die Idee des "World Wide Web" allerdings
aus der Schweiz stammen, siehe CERN >> Tim Berners Lee.

Du bist auch nur ein Flamer, Thoryia.


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Danke sehr, das Kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück.

Btw sprach er von der Erfindung des INTERNET, nicht des "World Wide Web" was nunmal 2 völlig unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Das die Schweizer das Hyper Text Transfer Protokoll entwickelt haben, streitet niemand ab, nur hatte das eben nix zur Entstehung des INTERNET beigetragen. Das Internet bestand zu der Zeit bereits in den USA, wurde dann aber durch das http Massentauglich. 

Nun kannst Du mich wieder als Flamer loben.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Juni 2008)

lakiller schrieb:


> *hüstel* internet ist eine schweizer erfindung, nicht amerikanische...



Das Internet ist eine Erfindung des amerikanischen Militärs. 
Das WWW eine des Cerns (und das liegt in der Schweiz ...).


----------



## mouzJade (18. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das Internet ist eine Erfindung des amerikanischen Militärs.
> Das WWW eine des Cerns (und das liegt in der Schweiz ...).



Ich würde eher sagen das die Form des Intranets eher auf die Entwicklung der US-Militärs zutrifft. Und WWW und Internet sind schon das gleiche. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Juni 2008)

mouzJade schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach.



Deine Meinung spielt aber keine Rolle. 

Wenn du wissen willst worin sich der Unterschied begründet, dann schlage ich dir vor es einfach nachzulesen z.B. hier: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Wide_Web


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio das hatten wir doch alles exakt schon aufgeklärt. Einfach bis zum Ende lesen statt die Suppe wieder aufzuwärmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Deine Meinung spielt aber keine Rolle.


Meiner Meinung nach zählt jede Meinung in einem Meinungsforum.
Du hast in Deinem vorletzten Post auch lediglich 2 Tatsachen wiederholt, die bereits vorher gepostet wurden.
Womöglich, weil es _Deiner Meinung nach_ notwendig war sie zu wiederholen.
Warum also sollte Deine Meinung eine Rolle spielen und andere Meinungen nicht?

Aber egal, das war nun nur meine Meinung - ich bin nicht sicher ob sie eine Rolle spielt... *verwirrt von dannen zieht*


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Warum also sollte Deine Meinung eine Rolle spielen und andere Meinungen nicht?



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Tatsachen (wie das ein Unterscheid zwischen WWW und dem Internet besteht) sowie subjektiven Meinungen. Solche subjektiven, unüberprüfbaren Meinungen spielen in einer Sachdiskussion keine Rolle, warum ist denke ich durch die Wörter "subjektiv" sowie "unüberprüfbaren" geklärt.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2008)

1) Das war nicht Dalmus Frage Incontemtio
2) Ich möchte vermeiden, dass wir uns wieder in Grundsatzdiskussionen verlieren
3) Bleibt sachlich
4) Back to topic oder lasst den Thread in Würden sterben.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Tatsachen (wie das ein Unterscheid zwischen WWW und dem Internet besteht) sowie subjektiven Meinungen. Solche subjektiven, unüberprüfbaren Meinungen spielen in einer Sachdiskussion keine Rolle, warum ist denke ich durch die Wörter "subjektiv" sowie "unüberprüfbaren" geklärt.


Absolut richtig.
Aber mich dünkt: Du hast meinen Post nicht aufmerksam gelesen.
Was aber auch egal ist - denn auch das war ja nur eine Meinung.
Sind wir vom Thema ab? Ich befürchte es... Mea culpa.

Edit:
Damit wir wieder wieder zum Thema kommen nochmal meine Meinung:
Hacker != Cracker != Black-Hat/Scriptkiddies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Aber mich dünkt: Du hast meinen Post nicht aufmerksam gelesen.



Stimmt ich habe den Thread nicht komplett gelesen bevor ich schrieb wer denn nun was erfunden hat. Ich hätte weiter lesen müssen, dann hätte ich auch gesehen, dass ich nicht der erste war, der das schrieb. 

Damit dürfte mein Part in diesem Thread jetzt auch enden.


----------

